

Google's .prod TLD is live - woolcap
http://www.iana.org/domains/root/db/prod.html

======
jro7
Lol, almost looks like a typo. on the
[http://www.google.com/registry/domains.html](http://www.google.com/registry/domains.html)
page they list .PROF, not .PROD

Also, the .PROF domain is not listed at iana yet
([http://www.iana.org/domains/root/db/prof.html](http://www.iana.org/domains/root/db/prof.html)
= 404)

------
amaterasu
Are any registrars offering registration of .prod's yet?

~~~
matthewarkin
Doesn't look like it, per
[http://www.google.com/registry/](http://www.google.com/registry/) only .みんな
and .soy are up for registrations.

------
BrindsleyQuives
cattle.prod

